# Some of my bottles



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

I joined over a year ago but usually just read everyone elses post. Pat called me out to show some of my bottles so
 here goes a try. I hope the pictures half way turn out.


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## scbottles* (May 31, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## madpaddla (May 31, 2008)

SC:
 Some real nice bottles there and pics.  How long have you been collecting?   Those waters are very nice.  And the pics look real crisp also.  Thanks.
 Madpaddla


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 1, 2008)

Those are some really great dispensary's.


----------



## glass man (Jun 1, 2008)

THANKS FOR SHOWING! NICE BOTTLES!


----------



## T D (Jun 1, 2008)

nice bottles, is that the LBJ that has been on display at the last few bottle shows in the area?


----------



## Stardust (Jun 2, 2008)

[] It's always a pleasure to see what someone else has.​very nice bottles​thanks for sharing!​~Stardust~​[] what a beautiful day.....​​


----------



## scbottles* (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I started collecting when I was about 10 or 12 and quit when I got in high school. I guess I got back into it about 15 years ago. T.D. no I have had the LBJ for a few years and never displayed it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 5, 2008)

All right there Don. Just now seeing them. Got a nice selection there. Just to bad not enough ACLs[]. Like them dispencery { how ever ya spell it }bottles. I stay away from them, outta my leauge, I got one.  Looks like ya got a bunch of them Harris Springs bottles. I got an amber and a couple more embossed somewhere. Of course I've got the painted ones, 5 different. Even got the one that has Harris Springs not Waterloo. Whats the story w/ them? I hate to whine but some bigger pics would be good [8|]. Just wanna see what ya got. Even though I don't have one of those LBJ bottles I don't think there as rare as one is led to belive. I met a feller { A Mr. Long}who was in charge at LGW of the paint dept. and told me a story about them. Then the other week I saw in a bottle mag the same story that I was told [and retold here]. I kinda think someone on this site took that story as their own[8|]. Maybe it was just a well known fact. About the screens being on backwards. Well Paulas calling must be something good. Hope to see more of your bottles. Later Pat


----------

